# Show board and drapes opinions



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

I have made these for the supreme myself what do you guys think?
\
Now just got to deal with a curly maine coon and the worry of my first time stewarding :/


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i think they are excellent, weldone!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Ooh how lovely!

I am first time stewarding. Scared enough as it is doing that without showing.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful - very creative - I like both the drapes and the board. :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks all has took me so long at one point I really didnt think I was going to finish!!

I cant wait now I just hope the madam behaves herself


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Both look great. Well done. I am sure they will be adorned with a first rosette by lunchtime.

I hope you both have a fabulous day, and don't worry about stewarding. Its maybe easier at the Supreme because there are a team of stewards per judge. Its hard work, but you will have fun.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow, welldone you:thumbup1:

I really want to have a go at stewarding, Iam just too frightened to have a go on my own Can you be a second steward your first time?


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

I was coerced by a judge lol. Will be nice as doing bis nueter as well as ragdoll kittens and mc silver seris!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Tinks magic said:


> I was coerced by a judge lol. Will be nice as doing bis nueter as well as ragdoll kittens and mc silver seris!


ohh, theres a chance you will get a cuddle from Tricky then I just hope he behaves


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Whos judjing him?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> Wow, welldone you:thumbup1:
> 
> I really want to have a go at stewarding, Iam just too frightened to have a go on my own Can you be a second steward your first time?


You can if you ask a show manager. Don't think it works that way for the Supreme though.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Tinks magic said:


> Whos judjing him?


Mrs V A Anderson


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Not me then : D


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Tinks magic said:


> Not me then : D


Hope you enjoy the day? Not too far for you to travel either


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> You can if you ask a show manager. Don't think it works that way for the Supreme though.


I might volunteer next year, gives me time to pluck up the courage


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

I am lookinmg forward to it more worried about how tink will behave,


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Tinks magic said:


> I am lookinmg forward to it more worried about how tink will behave,


The type of showing might suit her! I wish you luck, anyway. I'm stewarding in the SLH section too.


----------

